# honda gx340 Gov.



## Bucken13 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can anyone walk me thro talking the govonor off my honda gx340 plz thansk you


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you want to work on the governor or just take it off and run the engine without it all together??


----------



## picknlittle (Sep 10, 2005)

The first step is to just ask him nicely. Please Mr. Governor, would ya mind gittin off ma honda? IF that don't work, kick his butt off. LOL!!


----------



## Bucken13 (Nov 6, 2007)

hahaha i asked him he said no 
um i want to run it with out the governor im trying to get more power out this engine


----------



## picknlittle (Sep 10, 2005)

I think I'd be looking for an engine that operates in the rpm range you're looking for.

Back in the seventies I built carts with multiple engine configurations based on 10 to 12 hp high rpm 2 cycle engines. They turned from 12k to 15k rpm. With a little port work, we could get 16 hp at around 13k. Now, put four of them on a cart and watch the world fly by. These engines were about teh size of a 2 liter pop bottle. LOL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bucken13 said:


> hahaha i asked him he said no
> um i want to run it with out the governor im trying to get more power out this engine


More RPM's will not relate to more power. Most engines designed for outdoor power equipment have a hp and torque curve that will peak in the 2800 - 4000 rpm range. 

If you want to run it without the governor, you should use a tach on the engine to keep from over speeding it. You should also take the governor assembly out of the engine as it's possible to have it come apart inside the engine if you run the engine too fast. You can override the governor by removing the link between the carburetor and governor arm and attaching your throttle control to carburetor directly.

Keep in mind if you run your engine too fast, it will not last.

Good Luck


----------



## picknlittle (Sep 10, 2005)

Some governors are adjustable. The Kawasaki FB460v has an adjustment though it is fairly limited. Some governors can be raised by changing the tension on the gov spring. I'd be very careful of over reving though. 30yeartech is absolutely correct that increased rpm doesn't mean more power. When the rpm exceeds the torque and hp curves dictated by camshaft design, it stops making hp and starts generating bad harmonics that result in big holes in crankcases.

Do yourself a favor. Find an engine that develops the torque to handle taller gears, or an engine designed for high rpm. High torque, low rpm engines may not sound as cool, but will compete with high rpm, low torque engines all day,....and run longer and more dependably.


----------



## Casterguy (Sep 17, 2010)

*Honda GX340*

I have a 2x4 chuck wagon. I would like to go a little faster, do you think taking the governor off is a bad idea??? Or is there an easier solution??


----------

